# Trunk Light



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking for information on how many parts make up the trunk light and the placement of the trunk light for a 65 GTO KAN car.
I found some parts and would like to put it back in the car,
Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

regular standard trunk light or reel out ?


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*trunk light*

It is a standard line.
I have the blue power wire and a section for the bulb with a cloip on it,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats about it....it clips to the trunk lid and the wire snakes thru the trunk braces to the left hinge area...it then connects to a switch, UNLESS it has a built in Mercury switch This info is for a 67 GTO, can't be sure it is also for 65. It connects into the dome lamp wire..... Eric


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

found the mounting point
Thanks


----------

